# Quinton "Rampage" Jackson Retires



## AceHBK (Sep 23, 2009)

From his blog....

_*The UFC has done a lot for me but I think I have done more for them. The UFC bought WFA to get my contract & they saved my life, so I felt loyal to them. They pushed me into a fight with Chuck Liddel even when I clearly stated I wasn't ready to fight for the belt because the American fans didn't know me but I took the fight and didn't complain & after I won the American fans booed me for the first time which changed the way I saw them & it hurt me deeply.....*_

_*http://mmajunkie.com/news/16277/quinton-rampage-jackson-im-done-fighting.mma*_


Man I did not see this coming.  I certainly wish him the best.  I think the movie role thing was made out to be a bigger deal than it needed to be.  The guy wants to be in a movie, hell who doesn't??  I would have jumped on it too.  UFC isn't going anywhere but there is no telling when you will get another chance to be in a movie.

Sure I would have loved to have seen him fight Rashad but those 2 not fighting isn't the end of the world.  I have a feeling after the dust settles and ego's on both sides go down, he will fight again in the UFC sometime in 2010.
_* 


*_


----------



## Nolerama (Sep 23, 2009)

I think he'll fight again in the UFC.... But he'll make a good BA Baracus.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 23, 2009)

He's an actor now, he's doing the A-Team movie.  every man's gotta know when his time comes to quit, seems like he's smarter than most to me, unlike Chuck who had a string of embarrassing losses, or Cro Cop for that matter.


----------



## jkd friend (Sep 23, 2009)

Doesn't seem true, so crazy!:asian:


----------



## d1jinx (Sep 24, 2009)

i wonder how they will wrap TUF.  is he gonna make an appearance during the live finale?  interesting.  kind of puts a different view on things when you hear his side of the story and he speaks out.  I can see Dana's reason, but even he should give way.  compromise.  December is far off still, plenty of time to line up a replacement fight.  and push rampage back into the spring.  can you picture rampage entering the arena dresses like B.A. to fight rashad?  that would be awesome.... and good advertisement for both the movie and the UFC.  Dana is a smart guy.  he could make this work in his favor.


----------



## pmosiun1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I think anyone who is given a chance to be in a movie would do it, you can't blame him. Plus, fighting is not really good for the body in the long run and it seems from his side of the story, he was not ready to fight for the belt, win and got booed for it. It does seem to picture that Dana and the fans are not right in the head.


----------



## AceHBK (Sep 24, 2009)

Id rather have my kids see me in a movie than fight in the cage.  In Hollywood you hear about how actors turn down some big roles just to do a kids movie cause their kids want to see them in it.  I have no argument or problem with it.

Dana of course is looking out for the UFC best interest and is upset and I can understand as well.

Compromise and cooler heads could make this work.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 24, 2009)

WOW Evans must be mad as hell since he was going to fight him.


----------



## -steve- (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow the more I read about dana white the more I dislike him. The guy is an ego maniac. I really wanted to see rashad vs rampage. Wanderlei is going to be sad, he stated that he wanted the last fight of hsi career to be against rampage. Imagine makeing fun of someone's childhood memories shame on you dana white. I think dana must be sad because his name is dana. It kinda sounds like a womans name. Oh but girls always steal guys names its not fair! Lesley, that was a boys name and you've got girls named billy bob. I blame the celebrities like stevey nicks she has enfeminated my name! and cameron diaz my brothers name is cameron you heartless name stealing... oh i'm rambling now


----------



## SensibleManiac (Sep 24, 2009)

As much as Dana has done for the sport, he's also profiting majorly off of these fighters and sadly, not always in a good way.
I'm happy for Rampage.


----------



## Kwan Jang (Sep 26, 2009)

Dana has always treated the fighters like cattle. He and his partners have done an enormous amount of good for the sport regarding it's growth and taking it mainstream. However, his attitude and treatment of the guys is something that will come back to bite him. The UFC is the brand name of the sport and COULD always be, but with guys like Scott Coker and Strikeforce out there who are willing to look out for the fighters and willing to share a much bigger part of the pie (as well as having contracts with Showtime and CBS), I could easily see the UFC losing it's dominance as a force in the sport in the future.


----------

